# Attic heat vs upstairs tempature



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Convection (provided you have adequate and balanced venting) provides all the venting that you need via soffits and ridge vent.

Your issues with heat (assuming the venting is proper) are insulation and envelope related.

Look up one of the several threads on air sealing and insulation. 

Theoretically, attic temperatures are of no concern (assuming its vented right again) and your issues are along the attic floor, insulation layer, and air barrier layers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Insulation done to code to me means mimium code.

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Since that house was built I'd bet the min. amount has changed and been increased.

There can never be to much insulation in an attic, I'd also bet no one did any air sealing around the ceiling fixtures and holes where wiring was run before the insulation went in.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

Too bad if air sealing is not good on such a new house. Is your air handler in the attic? What parish are you in? You might consider hiring an energy rater to evaluate your house. They can identify the low-hanging fruit for energy improvements. They can also identify government and utility subsidies for your area.

Check Resnet for an energy rater.


----------



## BIGGUN (Jun 28, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Convection (provided you have adequate and balanced venting) provides all the venting that you need via soffits and ridge vent.
> 
> Your issues with heat (assuming the venting is proper) are insulation and envelope related.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.I can feel cool air seeping threw the vents and fixtures.I'll do a search on that too.




joecaption said:


> Insulation done to code to me means mimium code.
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
> 
> ...


I bet your right.I had a inuslation guy come out and he never called me back with a quote.I will do some homework on the insulation.




ionized said:


> Too bad if air sealing is not good on such a new house. Is your air handler in the attic? What parish are you in? You might consider hiring an energy rater to evaluate your house. They can identify the low-hanging fruit for energy improvements. They can also identify government and utility subsidies for your area.
> 
> Check Resnet for an energy rater.


Its right under the attic entrance.I'm in prairieville,la which is ascension parish.I'll look into the energy rater too.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Some late-night reading for you: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-015-top-ten-dumb-things-to-do-in-the-south

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...derstanding-ventilation-in-hot-humid-climates

Gary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That size of home, I would have two units. One for upstairs, one for downstairs. Heat gain can cause problems also. Windows even though they have drapes pulled across, will still allow the room to heat up. Maybe look at placing UV Film on the windows, to cut down on heat gain, and also get the temps of output and intake air to the unit from various places in the home and post back what they are.

What is your temp in the attic space during the peak of the day? If there are any air leakage into the home from the attic, it can also cause the hvac to pull it into those rooms that it is trying to cool.


----------



## Comforthome (Jul 1, 2012)

Another item to check, your access to the attic. Is it a pull down stair or hatch? If they are not air sealed and insulated you have one very big hole in your attic. Where is the access located? If it's in the hallway by the stairs, it could be drawing the warm air in. New minimum codes now address air seal and insulating the access.


----------

